# Gyeon Wet Coat water spots :(



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey all have had no time recently to get good protection on MG, so had purchased Gyeon Wet Coat to provide bit of easy protection and aid with water displacement. 
Washed car with wax free wash, applied and rinsed however cars covered in waterspots that polish will only remove. What happened was applied in cool and rinsed quickly.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Rinsed with pressure washer? Have used numerous times in cool and direct sunshine with no problems.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Did you dry the car after rinsing ? Do you live in a hard water area?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Did you rinse it thoroughly enough?? And as above did you dry it?

Watered down vinegar removes water spots with ease :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

A few others have experiences this with both wetcoat and hydr02 and still haven't worked out what causes the issue, but I've only experienced very mild spotting whereas another refused to drive his car till it was removed as it was so bad on the screen. It's not water spots as in regular water spots after a usual wash. I had to use a lightly abrasive pre wax cleaner to remove it. 

Mine was done with immediate rinsing, plenty of water using a pressure washer so would hope all had been removed from the paint and dried as normal afterwards


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Car was washed gwash and dried, powerhose was used. It was bad certain spots required light polish to remove. Dont know what happened first time ive had issues with a product or application.


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Seemed like silicone type contamination


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Overapplication of the product could lead to an excess of product still being present and etching into the paint when the sun hits it...


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It's not clear from your post but you washed it with Gwash and dried. So did you apply Wet Coat to a dry car?


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

I had similar last time I used wetcoat. I think it needs to be applied in smallish areas. I think the marks come from wet coat bonding to dry areas on the car before being rinsed.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ur not suppose to dry the car before using wetcoat. Use on wet car then dry


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Panel by panel application and removal would help prevent and 'residue spotting' next time round.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

After wash and rinsing, I applied to roof and windows then rinsed, front end and front doors and rinsed, rear end and doors and rinsed. It was left on a wet panel for no more than a few seconds before rinsing and this way so that I was always over rinsing an area


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I tried to be fast once and quickly applied wetcoat to 2 or 3 panels at a time and I ended up with the same issue. Its best to do a panel at a time. The water stains did come off with a bit of QD and elbow grease.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Any idea on what was the cause of the issue? Too long on a panel before rinsing, not rinsed off completely etc?


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

The car had been rinsed after wash and was indeed wet!


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Think better guidance on label would help was a pain to sort after. I was only using it as I hadnt time for laying down some longer lasting protection.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't let wet coat sit on the panel longer than 10 seconds :lol:


----------

